

Amazon RDS with Oracle available now (May 23rd) - axomhacker
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2011/05/23/amazon-rds-for-oracle-database/

======
sradnidge
An interesting move given AWS' current core market (web based companies,
startups, students etc - ppl who generally have no interest in Oracle
databases)... wonder what kind of uptake there will be. AWS still has too many
ToS issues to be seriously usable by large enterprises, who else is going to
be using RDS for Oracle in earnest?

